# Up periscope!



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Sharing a new light/cover combo.
http://news.digitaltrends.com/news-article/18347/periscope-folio-lights-up-amazon-s-kindle


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Interesting but it looks like it'll be heavy and too big to stick into my purse...lol.*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

awww!   It reminds of Wall-E for some strange reason.   I got my Mighty Bright though and I am pretty happy with him.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's kind of interesting looking...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Florida Kev said:


> Sharing a new light/cover combo.
> http://news.digitaltrends.com/news-article/18347/periscope-folio-lights-up-amazon-s-kindle


Thanks for posting, we're always on the lookout for new accessories, and it will probably be just the right cover and light for someone!

I saw this somewhere else and people were wondering if the front cover could be folded behind the cover. And what would happen to the light? Anyone with personal experience?

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I too have the mighty bright and love it.  
The one thing in that article that irked me was, 'if you're still STUCK with amazon's original kindle'....STUCK?!  I don't know about everyone else but I wouldn't buy an e-book reader that did have a backlight!!!  Sheesh.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jen said:


> I too have the mighty bright and love it.
> The one thing in that article that irked me was, 'if you're still STUCK with amazon's original kindle'....STUCK?! I don't know about everyone else but I wouldn't buy an e-book reader that did have a backlight!!! Sheesh.


I noticed that exact same line, Jen, and even thought of leaving a comment and then decided...why bother?

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I didnt like it.. too big and bulky.. I don't need a light 90% of the time so carrying it seems a bit weighty.  I also wonder if you can bend back the spine.. for me part of the beauty of the Kindle is one handed reading this looks like two handed to me.. its a pretty design but it just has way too much stuff going on


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I noticed that exact same line, Jen, and even thought of leaving a comment and then decided...why bother?
> 
> L


I guess I just can't help myself


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

The only thing thing about it that intrigued me was the notepad!



Kirstin said:


> awww! It reminds of Wall-E for some strange reason. I got my Mighty Bright though and I am pretty happy with him.


hehe... I thought of Wall-E, too!


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Jen said:


> I too have the mighty bright and love it.
> The one thing in that article that irked me was, 'if you're still STUCK with amazon's original kindle'....STUCK?! I don't know about everyone else but I wouldn't buy an e-book reader that did have a backlight!!! Sheesh.


I agree Jen, I don't feel stuck, and like you, I chose the Kindle b/c it wasn't backlit.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

BTW, Wall-e will be out on DVD shortly.... I've already put in my pre-order with Amazon.....


----------

